#          11  12 !

## likasta

!
      11  12!   - ?      !((

----------


## zak1c

*likasta*,   ?

----------


## likasta

,

----------


## zak1c

*likasta*,  ?

----------

,   ... "".
1.    (11 ) , ., ?
2.       ,      ?..            .?(  2   1  3,4,5)
3.       .. -,   -  .?
     ,      .

----------


## ____83

> ,   ... "".
> 1.    (11 ) , ., ?
> 2.       ,      ?..            .?(  2   1  3,4,5)
> 3.       .. -,   -  .?
>      ,      .


      /, ,    (),  .
    ,      
    .
    : , , ,  

   : , ,  
    .2.    , ,  - .
   .2,    2    . 1,     , ,         ,    .

----------


## zak1c

> ...


  :Smilie: 
 ,     ,

----------


## ____83

> ,     ,


 ,    ,     "       , ..."     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!       ,      ____83.    ,     ,    ,    .   .     -  ,      , ,     ...        (,     )...   ____83,  ,     ,     (   ,  ,  )... , ,    :Frown:      20-    ,         ?  .

----------


## ____83

> !       ,      ____83.    ,     ,    ,    .   .     -  ,      , ,     ...        (,     )...   ____83,  ,     ,     (   ,  ,  )... , ,        20-    ,         ?  .


 !               XML(      ).       .        .    ,     .
  ,      ,   ,     .
20.09.2012 -     1  2     . 
http://www.rg.ru/2012/09/13/alkogol-dok.html
    ?     2 ,  11 -     .12-    . 
 ,  ,    :EEK!:    ,       .   ?

----------


## ____83

/, ,   ,  .
    : , , ,  
   : , ,  

http://www.mpru.mosreg.ru/userdata/177134.mp4

----------


## ____83

**,                                             -11, -12 -
1.	  -.
2.	     .
3.	  .   , .- .  ,  . -    
4.	    ,   ,   ,          , ..        ,   .    (.2)     ,          .   -     ( .9)
5.	    ,     .(  1 .2012   ,     ),   , ..       .   : 42  000333 ;    - -0000-,   . 
6.	  .      :                                                                                                                
http://cfo.fsrar.ru/licens/reestrretail http://egrul.nalog.ru/ 
..      /,       .
  ,     (    - ͻ - ,         ,      .
    -     ,    /.     (    (01)  -        )
7.	                   ,       .
8.	 -  .      : , , .
  ""
 :  .       .  ,  ,  ,        .                                                           : , ,   ""-   ,   !       ,        ,        ,    ,   ,   , ,    ,  .
9.	     2.                                                                                                                  (  ).                                                                                                                                                                     (  ,  )             .      , ..   ,     01--,    ,   1           (  -  )                                                                                                                                                                     -   ,  .                                                                            ͻ -    ,  .                                                                                 . -   ,    .    ,  . ,  ,     .,     .( :        400  . 10009230/011211/0000923   3   0,75.         400  . 10009020/021211/0020475   4   0,75.-     ,  ,     (400) ,                                  .          = 0,225,             = 0,3)  ,   -   . 
10.	  ,    ,      .
11.	 ,    ,       .          ,     .   ,    .              ,         .    (      2  - ,             ,     /   !      1 (.13 - )       2 (.16-  )                                                                 1.
12.	    (.2  .4)                                                                                                  .   1.        .          , ..  01.01.12 (  ),      ,     ,    -    .  ,      :   .  ,      ,   .,         .   -   ,     .          1.  -  ,   .    1          ,   ,    1 .      ..
13.	 .             -  ,   .
14.	  XML.     -  .     -    11  12 ( !!!       11   )    .       12.                                                                                                  ,  !
 !

----------

____83,   .   ,   .  ,     .

----------

,     - ,     ?

  ?

          -       ?

----------


## GH

!  (      )           ?     :"  +  = "-  .    ,     -     ( 2 )  01.04.12   01.01.12       .?                     ...   .      2 : 
   01.04.12(    ) 
+  2- 
 (-)   2 .
    01.07.12.   ? .

----------


## ____83

> !  (      )           ?     :"  +  = "-  .    ,     -     ( 2 )  01.04.12   01.01.12       .?                     ...   .      2 : 
>    01.04.12(    ) 
> +  2- 
>  (-)   2 .
>     01.07.12.   ? .


  ,   ?   .

----------


## ____83

> ,     - ,     ?
> 
>   ?
> 
>           -       ?


   ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## Irkin2007

. ,    .     ,       .. ,          .  ?   ?

----------


## ____83

> . ,    .     ,       .. ,          .  ?   ?


  ? 
http://www.fsrar.ru/licens/reestr
 , 
,  (((  (((

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*,
  :
"      ....            "
   !?       ...

----------


## Irkin2007

> *Irkin2007*,
>   :
> "      ....            "
>    !?       ...


  :Frown: ( ,    .. 1)       (  )? 
2)  -  ,    ? 
3)   "" ?
 4)    ,      ? 
5)    ,     ? 
6)       ?
 7)   -  ?       . ,  .   ,       . 
8)       ?     .. ?     ,     .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,       11  12 http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/291639/

----------


## ____83

> ( ,    .. 1)       (  )? 
> 2)  -  ,    ? 
> 3)   "" ?
>  4)    ,      ? 
> 5)    ,     ? 
> 6)       ?
>  7)   -  ?       . ,  .   ,       . 
> 8)       ?     .. ?     ,     .   .


1.
2..
3         ,  .
4.   /  .
5.  .
6.,       2011. 
7. :yes:  ,.
8.1  2 .   ,,  3-.

----------


## Irkin2007

,      .    ,          :Smilie: )))

----------


## _.

, !  (, ,    )  ,    .    ""?   ?      ""?

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*, 
 , ,   - ...   ,   ...

----------


## Irkin2007

,        ?     ,   ,    .       ?       ?      

          ?   ? :Frown: (

----------


## ____83

> ,        ?     ,   ,    .       ?       ?      
> 
>           ?   ?(


 01.10.2012,      .     , ,  .
   ,     )))

----------


## Irkin2007

> 01.10.2012,      .     , ,  .
>    ,     )))


-     :Smilie: )    ,         ?        .      :Frown:

----------


## ____83

> -    )    ,         ?        .


  ,    -,   1  10     3 .      "",    1  .

----------


## Irkin2007

> ,    -,   1  10     3 .      "",    1  .


     ,    ,    ,    1  ?   ,     ?     :  
    ,         ,     .     ,      .

 .     ,      .  ,           ,    .

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*, 
 ,.

----------


## Irkin2007

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=134109    20

----------


## ____83

> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=134109    20


.     . :Redface: 
          ?     !?

----------


## Irkin2007

> .     .



 :Smilie:   :Smilie: )     ..       .. ,          :Redface:             ?    ,

----------


## Irkin2007

> .     .
>           ?     !?


     ,        :Smilie:     ..

----------


## 91

,  ,         -.     ?         12345,    N12R12345.

----------


## ____83

> ,  ,         -.     ?         12345,    N12R12345.


 ,  .

----------

.    .  12     .2     .1      .1  (.1)     !  ,   . 2  , ,  520  500,   ,   .1,       ,      .1  !   -   .1 ( )   . ,    .

----------


## ____83

> .    .  12     .2     .1      .1  (.1)     !  ,   . 2  , ,  520  500,   ,   .1,       ,      .1  !   -   .1 ( )   . ,    .


  :Big Grin:

----------

____83,  !   , ,     01.01.12   01.06.12...   ,   , ...      ...  ,    0.00  ?    (  )    ?  ?  ,  ,  .   , ?

----------


## mainirina

> ____83,  !   , ,     01.01.12   01.06.12...   ,   , ...      ...  ,    0.00  ?    (  )    ?  ?  ,  ,  .   , ?


  -      :Wink:

----------

!

----------

.
 :Frown:      2 -   ,    1   (,  200,   010) -    -   1  (,     ***.),  ?

----------


## mainirina

> .
>      2 -   ,    1   (,  200,   010) -    -   1  (,     ***.),  ?


   .1   ,       .2

----------


## NINA11031963

,      :        49 	 "000000000007" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  52 	 "000000000007" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  55 	 "000000000007" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  66 	 "" :  ""        ""    Pattern.
  68 	 "" :  ""        "CC"    Pattern.
  97 	 "" :  ""        "CC"    Pattern.

----------

> ,      :        49 	 "000000000007" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   52 	 "000000000007" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   55 	 "000000000007" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   66 	 "" :  ""        ""    Pattern.
>   68 	 "" :  ""        "CC"    Pattern.
>   97 	 "" :  ""        "CC"    Pattern.


  ,    ,  ( ,    ),    ,

----------

> ,    ,  ( ,    ),    ,


,  ,      ,  ?

----------

> ,  ,      ,  ?


  ,     ,   , ,      ...    -   ,    -  ,  .    ,    .   -      .

----------

> ,     ,   , ,      ...    -   ,    -  ,  .    ,    .   -      .


....        ,     ....   ,   ..  ??

----------

> ,     ,   , ,      ...    -   ,    -  ,  .    ,    .   -      .


     ?  ?

----------


## NINA11031963

,    .    ?

----------

> ,    .    ?


   ()    ,    ,  ,   .

----------

> ?  ?


 ,   ,   (   )   . ,         (  )   ( ),     .     ,    -   ? - ,   ?

----------


## NINA11031963

,    ,   (, ,  .)   .

----------

> ,    ,   (, ,  .)   .


                ?

----------

> ,    ,   (, ,  .)   .


   ( 005)  -       (      ) -      - '7730613348 ' -  , , , mramor.     ( 007   12 ) ! -     "" -  "" -        " " -      (  )      ,    ,    


   ?

----------


## NINA11031963

,

----------


## mainirina

> ,


    ,    ?       ?

----------


## mainirina

,    - -,  ,    -  .   .?  . -      .      ?

----------


## NINA11031963

. ,      ,          ,    :Frown:

----------

, , !!! 
      . 
    -   , , ,    .     ?????    ((((  -???

----------


## izbash

,     ,

----------

!
!!!    .

----------


## all-bond

.               .    .     .   .

----------


## izbash

.          ,        .

----------


## twix

...2   2 ...  ??????

----------


## izbash

(   )  ,

----------


## GuzelMZ

.     ( 12)  1  2         .    11     .       "             .         :                         (     = .XML.sig.zip.enc).               ."

    1 .   ?       ?  ,   ?

----------

....  :Wink: 
   ....
  ,  ,        ..... ,    11  -  12! ,       ,   12  ,  11         11?   ,    ,  ,    ,   .......

----------

,   -..... :Wow:         12   11?  ?     ?

----------

> ,   -.....        12   11?  ?     ?


,       .   .   ,         .  ,       .  ,       (declarplus. ru).  
 , .

----------


## GH

> ,       .  ,       (declarplus. ru).  
>  , .


 ,          ,  ?    , .   1  2     ( )      ?      -   .   ...    .     -.

----------

> ,       .   .   ,         .  ,       .  ,       (declarplus. ru).  
>  , .




....   .  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

...   .  ,  ,        .      -  ?

----------


## ____83

**, 
 .  .

----------

....   ?    http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewforum.php?f=15

----------


## ____83

> ....   ?    http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewforum.php?f=15


 

http://forum.fsrar.ru/index.php?sid=...28a8062cc971eb

----------


## ellenka36

, , :    2    ? ,      1 . ,   ?    ,    ?    ,    ,    3 .,     !  :yes:

----------


## GH

> , , :    2    ? ,      1 . ,   ?    ,    ?    ,    ,    3 .,     !


   -    .    .      1     ( 2 ,  01.04. )

----------


## bazhalex

> ,       .   .   ,         .  ,       .  ,       (declarplus. ru).  
>  , .


     ...

    (.. )  - -,     .

,    - -     -  ...

----------

11   .     ..  23 .  ?

----------


## ____83

> 11   .     ..  23 .  ?


.
    ,          11.         11    .           .

----------


## .

.    11    .         ,   /.?           .

----------


## ____83



----------


## ____83

> 


 :yes:

----------


## .

,          /  . ,,,.               3.   .   ,    .   "  ,  " ,       .     .    .    .  .

----------


## ____83

- , /.  .   -      /.

----------


## .

!
  .

----------


## Taiga20051

> 1.
> 2..
> 3         ,  .
> 4.   /  .
> 5.  .
> 6.,       2011. 
> 7. ,.
> 8.1  2 .   ,,  3-.


  -       ?
      -      -  ?  -     ?

----------


## ____83

> -   * * ?


 :yes:

----------

.       500  ,    520.       ?

----------

> .       500  ,    520.       ?


 , .

----------

> .       500  ,    520.       ?


 520-   ,   .       ,     .    ?

----------


## MORENGO

83,    ,


> -11, -12 -
> 1.	  -.
> 2.	     .
> 3.	  .   , .- .  ,  . -


     (     ),    ,     !

----------

